# Applet getCodeBase() Zugriff auf darüberliegendenden Ordner ?



## ABstraCT (19. Feb 2009)

Hi,

url = new URL(getCodeBase(), "X.txt");

      InputStream is = url.openStream();
      InputStreamReader isr = new InputStreamReader(is);
      BufferedReader br = new BufferedReader(isr);

ermöglicht mir den Zugriff auf das X.txt file wenn es in dem selben Ordner wie das JAR file liegt.

Wie kann man auf files in darüber liegenden Ordnern zugreiffen ?

THANX
CU


----------



## ABstraCT (19. Feb 2009)

So habs raus, wer dasselbe sucht:

"../../XXX/X.txt"

(2 Ordner rauf und dann in den XXX Ordner runter)

CU


----------

